# I can't see how Lyft will be able to escape liability in this case



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

(NOTE: I opened this link from some thread, but I can't figure out which one it was, LOL.)









Lyft Won't Pay For Rider's Medical Bills After Hit & Run Crash In Denver


A Denver man says his life has been flipped upside down after being hospitalized following a Lyft ride.




denver.cbslocal.com





Either Lyft is going to pay, or my esteem for Colorado ambulance-chasers will drop like a Vail resort double-diamond back-area chute.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

insurance


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

Article says driver is hoping Colorado lawmakers pass a law forcing rideshare operators to carry necessary insurance. This is weird. In my city (Minneapolis), the TNC licenses which the city issues to Uber and Lyft has requirements for All the Insurance. If Lyft tried this in Minneapolis, they would not be issued a license to operate.

So what the [email protected]#$ is Denver doing? See Ride-share companies and the link to city code section 
343.70. - Transportation network company license, insurance required.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Two things to consider here. First: companies usually have an upper hand when dealing with local governments. The companies are pros, they have expensive talent advising them, they've done this before and know what they want. In most cities, city council is made up of amateurs at best so companies run roughshod over them. Second, Lyft will make you fight. The harder they make it for you to get your money, the less you will get. When your average attorney goes up against them, they are overwhelmed. Also, the longer they make you wait, the more desperate you get and more likely you will settle. Most people can't wait 3 years to get what they are entitled to.


----------

